# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  CEBOLLA AMARILLA PARA EXPORTACION

## MarioCarlos1

Estimados estoy ofreciendo cebolla amarilla para exportacion , al barrer o seleccionada , 150 toneladas aprox . Interesados llamar al 943417628 MarioTemas similares: CEBOLLA AMARILLA SWEET UNO F1 - ENZA ZADEN CEBOLLA AMARILLA DULCE CEBOLLA AMARILLA CENTURY PARA LA EXPORTACION Busqueda proveedores MANGO - CEBOLLA(Roja/Amarilla) para EXPORTACION Caracteristicas de la cebolla amarilla  de exportacion kioto f1 - takii seed

----------

